# Apple Software Update incredibly slow?



## RPS (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

I just came home with my brand new Macbook Pro and wanted to go ahead and install all the updates first. I'm on a pretty decent internet connection which isn't having any problems downloading on any other sites. Software update however is calculating a whopping 26 hours (!!) for me to finish downloading all the updates (combo update, iTunes, JAVA, etc.). 

Anyone know what could cause this? Can I just cancel while downloading and try another time, or will I have a semi downloaded combo update somewhere on my HD?

Thanks

Edit: it's now at 49 hours..


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, that's not normal.
cancel, and try again later.

The Snow Leopard combo update is really large, so I would suggest that you download that through an ethernet connection, and not wireless. Or, as most do, download the combined updater directly from the Apple download page, not using software update for that big download.


----------



## RPS (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks DeltaMac, you were right. I canceled the request and tried again later and everything went fine. Probably just a temporary bug from Apple's end.. Fixed!


----------

